# Why do women virgin shame?



## emptyblu (Jun 27, 2021)

“Don’t slut shame! Slut shaming is evil and wrong women can do whatever they want with their bodies!!

but towards dudes they’re like: 

“Do you get pussy? I bet you don’t get pussy at all LMAO! You’re totally gonna die a virgin lol no girl would ever touch you”

I’m all for bullying people for being sluts or virgins because it’s funny but I mean...if you believe shaming peoples sexuality is totes wrong and bigoted then maybe practice what you preach?


----------



## Ashkechu (Jun 27, 2021)

The same reason they tattoo 'My body my rights' on their foreheads
but circumcize their children


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 27, 2021)

because they naturally have intense hate, contempt, and disdain for beta males. 
it's instinct, no amount of arguing will ever change it.


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 27, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> because they naturally have intense hate, contempt, and disdain for beta males.
> it's instinct, no amount of arguing will ever change it.


Yes that’s true, but it’s also instinct for men to steer clear from promiscuous women so why does that trigger them?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 27, 2021)

Infinit3catbug said:


> Yes that’s true, but it’s also instinct for men to steer clear from promiscuous women so why does that trigger them?


because they want to slut around without being seen as lesser for it obviously


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 27, 2021)

It's a hallmark of insecure people/narcissists to fixate on other people's faults and sperg the fuck out when their own are brought to light. 
A lot of women happen to be insecure and/or narcissistic. Go figure.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 27, 2021)

Because a lot of men are insecure about their sexuality and a lot of women will go for the easiest way to hurt someone regardless of whether or not it makes them a hypocrite. Same thing w penis size. Most women don't care if someone is a virgin or doesn't have a huge dick, but they know that _you _probably care about it, so they say whatever they think is going to hurt the most.


----------



## LmaoCow (Jun 27, 2021)

Some JERK said:


> Most women don't care if someone is a virgin or doesn't have a huge dick


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 27, 2021)

Have sex, LOL


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jun 27, 2021)

It's a real shame, ain't it?


----------



## Not Really Here (Jun 27, 2021)

As a general rule women base everything off the approval of women.
If no woman has approved of a person enough to fuck them then that person has little or no value.


----------



## raider of the lost wifi (Jun 27, 2021)

Just get laid lol.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Jun 27, 2021)

Infinit3catbug said:


> I’m all for bullying people for being sluts or virgins because it’s funny but I mean...if you believe shaming peoples sexuality is totes wrong and bigoted then maybe practice what you preach?


Well son, women are retarded


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 27, 2021)

raider of the lost wifi said:


> Just get laid lol.


I’m not attracted to women.


----------



## Solid Snek (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey everyone, it's me, your good pal Graeme Kelly here. So, erm, I was reading this post on the internet. Reading this post on the Kawaii Farms. And don't you just hate it, guys, when these Karens make fun of ye for being a virgin? 


Most Karens, they go up to women, and they say things like _"eergg don't slut shame, don't slut shame so you shouldn't"_. They say _"women can have as much sex and cuddling as they want"_, so they do.


But then these Karens, when they see a lad hanging out at the pool, playing Pokemon on his Switch, most Karens go up to this lad and they say "_uuuggh, Graeme, why don't you have a girlfrien yet? Why don't you go out and get laid, instead of sittin around all day, playing Switch_" And then the lad says "erm", then this lad says "well, I TRY, you know, to get a girl to fall in love with me. I'm on Twitter all day, so I am, I'm browsing Reddit and Twitch all day long, just waiting for a pretty girl to come by and tell me she's in love with me. But nobody has fallen in love with me yet. Nobody." And then most Karens, they laugh at this lad, and they tend to say _"ehhh Graeme, ye'll never get a women just sitting around like that". _They say_ "Graeme, you got to initiate the conversation yourself, go out and be social, otherwise no one will ever sleep with you, so they won't"_

And then this lad, he says to the Karens, he says "well last time I tried to chat with a lady, so I did, the last pretty lady I talked to, she told me she was 11. And I thought, 'ooo that's great. That's what I like.' So I got really excited, so I did, and I asked this girl if she liked My Little Pony, and if she'd go on a date and kiss me and wear a big white diaper for me, so I did. But then this girl, she turned out to be a lad. She turned out to be a lad in his twenties, so he was. He was only _pretending_ to be a girl, because he wanted to bully me, and to force me into having sex with him. And guys, I would never do that, I would never have sex with a lad pretending to be an 11 yo. So I wouldn't." 

Don't you hate that? When most Karens walk up to virgins and yell at them while they're trying to play Switch at the pool? 

Karens shouldn't make fun of people for being virgins, so they shouldn't, because some people just haven't found a real girlfrien yet. Some people, all the 11 year olds they talk to, they turn out to be older lads playing a mean trick. That's not their fault, so it isn't. It's the damn bullies on the Kawaii Farms who are to blame.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jun 27, 2021)

Men: point of pride
Other women: to absolve their own whoring 
Troons: coming soon


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jun 27, 2021)

A bit long winded but this explanation always made sense to me:





It's likely biology.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jun 27, 2021)

They virgin shame because we as a society have deprived them the ability to call you a nigger faggot.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 27, 2021)

Infinit3catbug said:


> I’m not attracted to women.


So you take it up the ass then.


----------



## shameful existence (Jun 27, 2021)

It mostly comes from other men, not women. As well as "get laid" recommended as a solution to all male problems.


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 27, 2021)

“Don’t slut shame! Slut shaming is evil and wrong women can do whatever they want with their bodies!!

but towards dudes they’re like: 

“Do you get pussy? I bet you don’t get pussy at all LMAO! You’re totally gonna die a virgin lol no girl would ever touch you”

I’m all for bullying people for being sluts or virgins because it’s funny but I mean...if you believe shaming peoples sexuality is totes wrong and bigoted then maybe practice what you preach?


----------



## Wuornos (Jun 27, 2021)

Ashkechu said:


> The same reason they tattoo 'My body my rights' on their foreheads
> but circumcize their children


Circumcision is a male ordained practice. You talk as if the Father wasn't involved or if every woman was a Jew..


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 27, 2021)

Moloko said:


> Circumcision is a male ordained practice. You talk as if the Father wasn't involved or if every woman was a Jew..


as far as i know in current year murica it is more a doctor ordained practice than anything else, they do it as standard procedure and the parents are just expected to sign off on it by default
you're certainly right about the religious side of it though, both among jews and muslims it is the men who carry out these rituals, not the women


----------



## Lina Colorado (Jun 27, 2021)

I don't think it's _women_ who do this per sé. You will most likely see virgin shaming on the internet anyway, and we all know there's no women on the innernet.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jun 27, 2021)

Because making fun of retard incels is a divine and righteous calling above all others.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 27, 2021)

Because it hurts a man's ego when you call him a virgin.
If it didn't, they wouldn't say it.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jun 27, 2021)

I don't know but maybe they should be the change they want to see in the world if they're so concerned with it.


Exorbital Columnations said:


> Have sex, LOL


Don't listen to this man-- _don't_ have sex.


Mariposa Colorado said:


> I don't think it's women who do this per sé. You will most likely see virgin shaming on the internet anyway, and we all no there's no women on the innernet.


But there _are_ sons of single mothers.

...and MtFs trying to roleplay as women.


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 27, 2021)

Kevin Spencer said:


> So you take it up the ass then.


I’m willing to take it anywhere.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 27, 2021)

Who listens to women?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 27, 2021)

Infinit3catbug said:


> After years of rejection I’m not attracted to women anymore.


Whoaaaaa tmi


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 21, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Yes that’s true, but it’s also instinct for men to steer clear from promiscuous women so why does that trigger them?


because they're beta females


----------



## emptyblu (Oct 21, 2021)

If your going to virgin shame then don’t cry about being slut shamed in return it’s that simple idk why people got so triggered by this question.


----------



## emptyblu (Oct 21, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> View attachment 2298632
> Hey everyone, it's me, your good pal Graeme Kelly here. So, erm, I was reading this post on the internet. Reading this post on the Kawaii Farms. And don't you just hate it, guys, when these Karens make fun of ye for being a virgin?
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you associate virginity with wanting to secretly fuck little kids you weirdo, go touch grass.


----------



## byuu (Oct 21, 2021)

When a woman says that to you, you're supposed to stop being such a beta pussy and rape them on the spot.
What kind of autistic virgin loser doesn't know that?


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 21, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Why do you associate virginity with wanting to secretly fuck little kids you weirdo, go touch grass.






Hi! How are ye?

Ooo eerrr, this is an old thread. It's from twenty years ago, so it is!

Im not the same person I was back then. Back then, twenty years ago, I was really mad when most Karens always cyberbullied me fer being a virgin.






But Im not a virgin anymore.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Oct 21, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> View attachment 2646328
> Hi! How are ye?
> 
> Ooo eerrr, this is an old thread. It's from twenty years ago, so it is!
> ...



The little shit kinda deserved it. LOL


----------



## emptyblu (Oct 21, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> View attachment 2646328
> Hi! How are ye?
> 
> Ooo eerrr, this is an old thread. It's from twenty years ago, so it is!
> ...


Ok Karen we get it your a cool girl thats super funny and feels empowered by calling others the weakest insult ever, go back to beauty parlor before you spill your wine on your keyboard from shit posting.


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 21, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Ok Karen we get it your a cool girl thats super funny and feels empowered by calling others the weakest insult ever, go back to beauty parlor before you spill your wine on your keyboard from shit posting.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Oct 21, 2021)

That sounds like a “you” problem


----------



## Spooky Bones (Oct 21, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> because they're beta females


negro did you just bump an incel thread from before the merge?


----------



## emptyblu (Jun 27, 2021)

“Don’t slut shame! Slut shaming is evil and wrong women can do whatever they want with their bodies!!

but towards dudes they’re like: 

“Do you get pussy? I bet you don’t get pussy at all LMAO! You’re totally gonna die a virgin lol no girl would ever touch you”

I’m all for bullying people for being sluts or virgins because it’s funny but I mean...if you believe shaming peoples sexuality is totes wrong and bigoted then maybe practice what you preach?


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 21, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> negro did you just bump an incel thread from before the merge?


Suppose I did

What you gonna do about it ex-jannie?




Jk I love you


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Women always virgin shame


----------



## Spooky Bones (Oct 22, 2021)

mortyposter said:


> Women always virgin shameView attachment 2648692


I'd rather just avatar shame you, you gimmick posting mongoloid, your virginity is old news. Being a _Rick and Morty_ fan was never compatible with having a healthy sex life. Neck yourself you faggot, you coal-black nigger, you hand-clasping Jew, you repulsive scrote.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 22, 2021)

emptyblu said:


> Why do you associate virginity with wanting to secretly fuck little kids you weirdo, go touch grass.


"Wuh-- well about how you go touch _ass?_"


----------



## emptyblu (Oct 22, 2021)

The topic of virginity has brought out the autism in everyone.


----------



## Dr. Puncherillo (Feb 20, 2022)

Whores complaining? who cares.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 21, 2022)

shameful existence said:


> It mostly comes from other men, not women. As well as "get laid" recommended as a solution to all male problems.


Get in any kind of argument with a women you aren't dating and when they run out of valid points they'll resort to personal attacks like lack of sex life/penis size.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Feb 21, 2022)

VIrgin shaming and slut shaming isn't exclusive to women and anyone who believes that is a retard.

 Whether you are an adult male or adult female, you are asked the same questions:

"Why dont you have a girl/boyfriend yet?"
"Why arent you married yet? Why havent you settled down?"
"Why dont you have kids yet? Where are my grandkids?"

They're all just goal posts that keep increasing as you get older. The answer is "my sex life is not your business".

If you make your sex life your whole identity as a person, you deserved to be laughed at as the freak show you are. Slut identity deserves to be shamed. Virgin identity deserves to be shamed. Both identities are not exclusive to either sex. Cope.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Feb 21, 2022)

Fucking shit man... Anytime an article or question on the Farms has anything to do with sexual interpersonal relations between men and women it just becomes a massive spergfest...


----------



## Isaac (Feb 22, 2022)

When you ask "Why do women do X?" you will only recieve one answer, and you already know the answer.

They're woman, and they don't think rationally. You're assuming they are rational, critically thinking life-forms and that's quite misogenistic.


----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 23, 2022)

Ara ara <3


----------



## Happy Fish (Feb 23, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> because they naturally have intense hate, contempt, and disdain for beta males.
> it's instinct, no amount of arguing will ever change it.


Nah, these types surround themselves with betas


----------



## JaneThough (Feb 23, 2022)

lol virgin


----------



## Hellspawn (Feb 23, 2022)

Cuz being sexually active is cool.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 23, 2022)

Happy Fish said:


> Nah, these types surround themselves with betas


yeah, as orbiters and simps. they don't get any real love or affection either, they're just being strung along and exploited for money and attention.


----------

